# blood pressure question



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I had just come back inside from a walk. And had eaten something. Then took my blood pressure on my left arm since the blood pressure gadget is made so thats easiest way to do it. 143/75 Was just curious and took blood pressure on my right arm. 101/60 Ok I am no medical expert, but thats a big difference isnt it? And I always thought right arm tended to give slightly higher reading than left if any difference. And if there was an arterial blockage, it was usually right arm that was much higher.

If it matters, my blood pressure has been low-normal all my life. So the 101/60 is closer to lifelong average. When I was thinner and younger I'd have BP like 90/65. Back in school once a year or so they would herd everybody through line with nurse checking BP/eyesight/etc. They would always do my BP like 3 times cause they didnt believe the reading.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sometimes I have heard people say that is actually a possible sign of an aneurism. As the aneurism surges it raises the pressure in the one side of the body. But that isn't enough of a difference to assume it would be a huge swelling in one of the veins or arteries.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I check a couple of more times just to be sure but I also heard that it can be a sign of a circulation issue.
I suppose that since the second one was lower, your blood pressure may have just dropped to normal for you by then???


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Since then, have had it about even couple times and then once yesterday got it like 128/75 on left side and 111/60 on right. Smaller difference. 

Still odd if only cause lower pressure when it happens is on right. Internet concensus is usually lower pressure on left when there is any significant difference.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Gee, when I worked in nursing homes and hospitals, I was told it was always higher on the left...closer to the pump, so to speak.

Mon


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, then guess I got it backwards.



> British researchers looked at the results of 20 studies in which blood pressure was measured in both arms. People with an arm-to-arm difference of 15 points or more were twice as likely to have peripheral artery disease&#8212;essentially cholesterol-clogged arteries in the arms, legs, or other non-heart parts of the body. The name may sound dismissive, but the disease isn&#8217;t. Peripheral artery disease affects at least 12 million Americans, more than heart disease and stroke combined. It kills some, maims others, and makes life painful for countless more.
> 
> A blood pressure difference of 10 to 15 points or more between arms also boosted the chances of having a stroke or dying from cardiovascular disease. The results were published online in The Lancet.


Different blood pressure in right and left arms could signal trouble - Harvard Health Publications

Lovely.


----------

